# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  moss id please - 三角莫丝 from Taiwan

## feide

Hi

Got this moss from Taiwan - sold as 三角莫丝.
Can any bro help to id please? Thanks!

----------


## psp1000

can't view the picture, please repost.

----------


## feide

hi psp

sorry, got problem with photobucket so the pic did not load.
here is a pic of the moss. thanks

----------


## feide

here is a clearer pic  :Smile: 
I believe it should be christmas moss, need some gurus to confirm. Thanks!

----------


## Shadow

yeah look like X'mass moss

----------


## herns

thats a healthy Christmas moss.

----------


## feide

thanks shadow and herns.
got them from Taiwan few months back, it was on sale  :Grin: . Growing nicely in my tank now.

----------


## bettarism

> thanks shadow and herns.
> got them from Taiwan few months back, it was on sale . Growing nicely in my tank now.


HI there, 
Was this moss the same one for sale at colourful?
I've bought a small stone with some of this moss on it today. :Smile:

----------


## kenny1111

sure look nice, but with a funny name. nice Christmas moss there.

----------


## feide

hi bettarism
not sure what moss you got from colourful, they have a few over there. Any pic?

----------


## bettarism

If I am not wrong, christmas moss comes with small tiny roots below the fonts. This moss however does not have any. if kept in low temperature, it will have curvy triangular fonts.

----------


## magpie

> If I am not wrong, christmas moss comes with small tiny roots below the fonts. This moss however does not have any. if kept in low temperature, it will have curvy triangular fonts.


I agreed with bettarism, christmas moss fronds is not that thick and compact together. The picture of the moss is not christmas moss.

----------


## feide

Hi Bettarism and magpie

You might be right that it is not Christmas moss.. It grows like a lawn and stays compact.. 
It looks like Singapore moss to me as I have some Singapore Moss in my tank too... But Singapore moss is notorious to have different 'forms' under different conditions so I might be wrong. 
Here is another pic. Unfortunately, I have cleared most of this moss during my rescape...  :Sad:

----------


## jiiang

I'm quite sure to think it is "*mini taiwan moss*" - correct me if I'm wrong.
I also keep some in my tank

----------


## Blue Whale

feide, I am actually in the process of looking into moss. (Not moss expert) Came across this taiwan moss at C328. Was really interested to buy them later if space permits.

I did some browsing on the web for your moss type. Turned out to be willow moss, but when I search willow, most of the photos does not come close. However I managed to locate some Chinese website, maybe you want to take a look:

http://www.1scw.com/News-ShuiChanZiXun--106097.html
http://bbs.1dufish.com/redirect.php?...&goto=lastpost
http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E4%B8%89...8E%AB%E4%B8%9D

Vesicularia filicinum just seem not to fetch much of result for english based websites. It will fetch .de sites or chinese sites. You have to put double quote at the side to narrow to 4 pages of searches at google.

----------


## Fuzzy

I've grown Christmas moss as well as mini taiwan moss, this doesn't look like either. I haven't seen anything quite like it yet, maybe update pics in a month of two?

----------


## feide

Hi bluewhale

Thanks for the links. 
I bought off these moss from Taiwan, it was name as 三角莫丝, not sure the credibility of the naming, the LFS guy doesn't know english but their tanks were gorgeous. 
The pic from the first website sure looks like what I am having. But I am quite sure that it is not willow moss. Many bro here keep willow moss too and I am sure willow moss does not look like this. 

Hi Fuzzy
Thanks for the note.. The more I look at the moss, the more I agree with you.. haha.. Unfortunately I cleared most of them. Will post some pics when they grow in.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Hi bluewhale
> 
> Thanks for the links. 
> I bought off these moss from Taiwan, it was name as 三角莫丝, not sure the credibility of the naming, the LFS guy doesn't know english but their tanks were gorgeous. 
> The pic from the first website sure looks like what I am having. But I am quite sure that it is not willow moss. Many bro here keep willow moss too and I am sure willow moss does not look like this.


That's why I said that so far google images willow moss does not resemble the one you have. Should be a moss that is unique to Taiwan itself. It's along faultline geologically speaking so vegetation can differs. Anyway, the chinese sites does have details on this plant as in environment conditions etc. You can check them out.

----------


## kencfk

It should be another kind of moss I believe. According to the old timers in LFS, its called Spider Moss cos of the Spider Web resemblence.

----------


## feide

Hi Bluewhale, you might be right, difficult to id if we don't know the origin

Hi kencfk, thanks for the note, wow... spider moss? it indeed looks like spider web... haha.. innovative common names  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

If you draw spider web definitely more than 3 corners. ha ha...just a thinker. Ok lor, call it "3 corners moss", how about that for common name?

The following will summarised what we find out so far:

*Scientific Name*: vesicularia filicinum
*Common Name*: 3 corners moss
*Genre*: Willow Moss
*Origin*: South Africa
*WPG*: 2-3
*Temperature*: 15-22C
*Hardness*: 2-12dh
*PH*: 5.5 - 7.0
*Difficulty Level*: 1 (easiest)

You could grow grow grow then sell 'em off. How about that?

----------


## kencfk

I bought one tied to drift wood myself. hehe...

When its discovered the price was pretty steep, but now its as affordable as Xmas moss. 8-)

----------


## feide

Hi Bluewhale, thanks for the spec / fact sheet. I am not too sure how accurate our findings are. But this is quite fun.  :Laughing: 
Quoting from some moss guru, many mosses look exactly the same under the microscope, there is no way to ID unless we know the country of origin. For my moss, genus I suspect is Vesicularia. It looks a lot like Singapore moss... But hey again, Singapore moss is notorious for having more forms of look under different conditions... 
Oh ya, my water temp is around 27-28 C. So I doubt very much that they are willow moss which will die off at such temp. (I tried keeping willow moss in the same tank previously and they look totally different)
Selling them? Argh! I have threw a huge chunk of them away previously when I though they were Christmas moss.  :Evil:  Now My tank is overcrowded with other moss, I will try to make space to grow them again. Haha. 
I make some ammendments.

*Scientific Name*: ?
*Common Name*: 3 corners moss
*Genre*: vesicularia
*Origin*: Unknown
*WPG*: 2-3
*Temperature*: 27-28C
*Hardness*: 2-12dh
*PH*: 5.5 - 7.0
*Difficulty Level*: 1 (easiest)

Hi Ken, where did you buy your 'spider moss' from? Care to share a picture of them?

----------


## Blue Whale

Hee Hee...glad you enjoy it. That's the fun of aquatic planting don't you agree?

Start taking those photos of the plant at regular interval =)

----------


## neon

I got this same moss from a Taiwan exhibitor during the Aquarama last year.

----------


## kencfk

Oh yeah most of these spider moss originate during the Aquarama Sales last year when may purchase from the Taiwan booth.
Sure will take some pictures when I hv the time.

----------

